# Strange Odor Down Below



## anotherone (May 16, 2010)

This may be a weird topic for some of you...For about a year now I have noticed an unpleasant smell from down below. For the longest time, I thought it was coming from my behind, as it is somewhat of a fecal odor. However, in the past while I have really tried to pay attention to where it is coming from, and I think it is from my you-know-what!The smell isn't always there...in fact, it seems to only occur when I'm at work. Perhaps it is stress, but a) what an odd reaction to stress, and







i'm not a very stressed out person!I've been tested for sexually transmitted diseases, bacterial vaginosis, and yeast overgrowth--they always come back negative. The weird thing is: it seems to only happen after I've eaten lunch/mid day. I also have been experiencing a strange discharge that it yellow in colour, with an almost caramel odor. Sorry for being so graphic, but I'd like to know if there's anyone else experiencing these symptoms, and how they have dealt with this problem. I've been reading a lot on the forum for gas/bloating, and fecal body odor. However, I'm starting to think that this is strictly a feminine issue. I know that I am the type to have smelly pee after asparagus...perhaps this has something to do with it?I'm so embarrassed







Many thanks


----------



## Mandy Rose (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,I can help you here. First thing is you must use a douche once in a while. I found that after sex this was causing PH imbalance if not washed properly.Second, you are likely getting an infection due to the PH imbalance. After douching there is a fabulous new product called RePHresh. It is about $10 but WELL WORTH EVERY DOLLAR. Just use it and the problem will go away. At least until you become imbalanced again. You may have to identify what's causing it for you. The regular cleansing will help a LOT. Good luck.


----------

